# salt tank..new shots



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cuda


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sohal


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i like this shot..looks like he has steaming coming out from the top


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

enjoy guys..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thePACK said:


> i like this shot..looks like he has steaming coming out from the top


 deffinetly looks pissed off


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those specimens are in perfect health


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

wicked


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet moray, what type snowflake?
i love that lion fish, if i had a sw tank it'll b the first thign i have in there? are they poisonous?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

How big is the lion?

That last pic of the eel is cool.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice pics









I love that eel


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet moray, what type snowflake?
> i love that lion fish, if i had a sw tank it'll b the first thign i have in there? are they poisonous?


 looks like a 'zebra' moray

and the spines on the top of the lion have poison


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

how big is that tank


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

sweet setup


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

you got some beauties there. very nice.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

also noticed the bamboo shark he looks good


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh man, that must be the best S/W collection I've ever seen
















Splendid tank, Raf









What size is it, btw?
And can you tell us some more about the inhabtitants, what size they are and how they get along?


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Oh man, that must be the best S/W collection I've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a 100g. current residents are annularis angel,french angel,sohal tang,two lionfish,zebra moray,great barricuda,black mask puffer and a stars and stripes...alot of fish yes...but there are all small guys(beside the eel) and i have a fiter that i made that can handle up to a 240g.

so far so good no problems at all..(knock on wood)i had them together beside the cuda and the eels for more then six months.feed every two to three and there very content and there like puppy dog..they rush the tank whenever i approach..follow me back and forth in the room..enjoying every moment









thanks guy for all the comments!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

NICE collection


----------

